# New Automatic Seiko Diver!



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I really like this one, its coming out soon ....

I think it will be around the 450 $ mark

SEIKO Prospex Ref: SBDC001

Movement: 6R15 23J Automatic

Hack function & with Hand winding Case :SS

Crystal: Hardlex

Lumi-bright: Available

Accuracy: -15-~+ 25sec per day

Water proof: 200 m water resistance for divers

Anti-magnetic: Available

Power reserve: 50 hours

Diameter:45 mm (without the crown)

Thickness:13.3 mm

- Screw-down crown


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Too bloody thick for me, can't seiko make an auto diver 1o mm thick









Don't like the hands either, another seiko hangup I have







Love the bezel though









nice to see the 6R15 in it though, have they moved on from the 7S26 now or is that still the budget workhorse?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The 7s26 is I think here for a while longer, but Seiko do seem to move forward with movements, not many companys do that as regularly....


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

The true poor mans MM.... but why oh why 20mm lugs?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

jasonm said:


> I really like this one, its coming out soon ....
> 
> I think it will be around the 450 $ mark
> 
> ...


I love it - about time Seiko bought a 6R15 diver out. That's definitely another one on the wish list - I really must get round to selling some of my other watches so that I can buy something new - hate to say it but I'm getting a bit bored with my current collection
















The Marinemaster has 20mm lugs & there's nothing wrong with that at all


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Paul, 20mm is 'ok' but the 007/9, Tuna and 6309s etc were all 22mm.... and 22mm is more solidly strapped and we all know divers need to be solidly mounted on your wrist to be proper tools. It wouldnt hold me back totally from buying one, but 22mm would have been a plus point in my book.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Not that keen on the hands and IMO 22mm lugs would be better


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

JonW said:


> Paul, 20mm is 'ok' but the 007/9, Tuna and 6309s etc were all 22mm.... and 22mm is more solidly strapped and we all know divers need to be solidly mounted on your wrist to be proper tools. It wouldnt hold me back totally from buying one, but 22mm would have been a plus point in my book.


I know what you're saying Jon but I'd still buy it.

You could always have a go at a bit of lug surgery


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

jasonm said:


> I really like this one, its coming out soon ....
> 
> I think it will be around the 450 $ mark
> 
> ...


I love it









Definitely one for the wish list


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

jasonm said:


> I really like this one, its coming out soon ....
> 
> I think it will be around the 450 $ mark
> 
> ...


Oh now that is very nice Seiko...

















Date only as well... Definite shade of the classic 6105's influence there!! Even hacking & hand wind capable!!!

Slightly OT but I need to get a Seiko 6105-8110 serviced [really good nick but spent the last 25yrs in a sock draw so it keeps stopping! but it's trying!!!!] is Jasons favourite watch repairer Birstall still doing watch servicing? Because their website is no longer registered?

Mike


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

K.I.T.T. said:


> Slightly OT but I need to get a Seiko 6105-8110 serviced [really good nick but spent the last 25yrs in a sock draw so it keeps stopping! but it's trying!!!!] is Jasons favourite watch repairer Birstall still doing watch servicing? Because their website is no longer registered?
> 
> Mike


Jason`s on a `nappy run` at the moment









Steve, the watch repairer, is still going but has moved, I`ll PM his phone number


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Thanks Mach 









Mike


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

I like this one and will definetly buy one! Especially since I sold my MarineMaster. This will fill that gap perfectly.

Like the 20mm lug width but not too keen on the hands. Will have to see it in real life to make final judgement


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Following the tradition of the US Seiko forum coining nicknames for new Seiko models, this one is now known as the 'Sumo'









Seems apt..


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Thats definitely going to go on the wish list I do wish Seiko would bring the Prospex line in to the UK , Dont know about you guys but I hate waiting for deliverys to arrive from abroad


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

I really like this watch, a nice chunky smart diver. IMHO there is just one niggling thing. I think that the lack of a crown guard is a mistake. It really lets the watch down (apart from the fact that I am extremely clumsy and tend to catch my watches/crowns on anything and everything and thus protection is necessary!)

Just my 2p.

Cheers


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I really like the case and crown, and it does look to be a solid watch







it's just the hands that I'm unsure of in particualar the bottom of them









Maybe need to see one in the flesh, or wait to see one appear on the forum


----------



## gerrylb (Jan 25, 2007)

Gotta agree with Sparky. How can this be considered a serious diver without a crown guard? One hard bump on a rock or a piece of coral and your threading is history (along with your water resistance)! Considering that around 90% of dive watch owners have probably never actually used the watch underwater, I guess that Seiko was going for aesthetics. And it is a beauty as far as looks are concerned.


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

Sparky said:


> I really like this watch, a nice chunky smart diver. IMHO there is just one niggling thing. I think that the lack of a crown guard is a mistake. It really lets the watch down (apart from the fact that I am extremely clumsy and tend to catch my watches/crowns on anything and everything and thus protection is necessary!)
> 
> Just my 2p.
> 
> Cheers





gerrylb said:


> Gotta agree with Sparky. How can this be considered a serious diver without a crown guard? One hard bump on a rock or a piece of coral and your threading is history (along with your water resistance)! Considering that around 90% of dive watch owners have probably never actually used the watch underwater, I guess that Seiko was going for aesthetics. And it is a beauty as far as looks are concerned.


This question was asked yesterday. Seiko has over 40 years of designs without crownguards on watches which most of you consider to be excellent designs. So you can see a very extensive selection of crown-less Seiko ISO diver designs going all the way back to the early 1960's.

BTW, the crown is protected (to a degree) it is partially recessed into the side of the case when screwed down.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm afraid I don't like it.









It's neither me arse or me elbow


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

gerrylb said:


> Gotta agree with Sparky. How can this be considered a serious diver without a crown guard? One hard bump on a rock or a piece of coral and your threading is history (along with your water resistance)! Considering that around 90% of dive watch owners have probably never actually used the watch underwater, I guess that Seiko was going for aesthetics. And it is a beauty as far as looks are concerned.


Does anyone here know of anyone who has knocked the crown off their watch during a dive or even knocked the crown whilst the watch is being worn under normal circumstances? How fast would you have to be moving your arm to knock the crown off underwater?? There are bucketloads of watches which have unprotected crowns (the Oris Big Crown series spring to mind) & I've yet to read anything on any forum about someone knocking the crown off one of those ....... or any watch at all for that matter! I'm not saying that it's never happened but it must be a rare occurence.

I wear divers watches a lot & I've caught & scratched the crystal (smashed it on one occasion!), scratched the bezel, the case, the bracelet etc but I have never, ever scratched or damaged the crown on anything. I admit that the watch can get caught on the strap of my cycling backpack when I'm putting it on but this has never even marked the crown, never mind ripped it off or seriously damaged it - I more often than not wear my 6309-7290 when I decide to cycle anywhere & this watch has crown guards!! I think my arm would probably break as well as the crown.

All the above is just my opinion. If anyone knows of a crown being damaged (or knocked off) then please let me know - I'd love to hear about it!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im with you Paul, its just not a issue, if you hit anything hard enough to damage the crown/tube of a dive watch then you will be having a lot more immediate problems that a damaged watch, like Isthmus has pointed out there are loads of divers watches out there without guards, esp the Pro Seikos!

In my opinion of course


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Ok, let me clarify as I don't think I explained my point very well. For me I think that it is more a precautionary aspect.

I have, and regularly do, bash my beater watches and often I do not know which bit has been hit, but having a crown guard reassures me (probably psychologically!!) that the crown would be safe from any damage.

Also, (for me) it is probably more of an image thing, I always associate a nice chunky diver watch with having a crown guard and the 2 sort of go together.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

A mate of mine ripped the crown out of his watch when taking off a ruck sack, somehow the strap of the sack caught the crown as he had his arm folded backwards slipping it through the strap to take it off, the watch was a fake sub no great loss but it has crown guards and a screw down crown.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

If you come off head first from a 1000cc motorcycle doing 100 mph I'd sooner have a helmet on than not


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Griff said:


> If you come off head first from a 1000cc motorcycle doing 100 mph I'd sooner have a helmet on than not


Or....get yourself a 125, that way if you come off, hitting the ground at 3mph 'aint going to hurt you or your watch 

(Sorry for hijacking the thread, like the watch, but not too keen on the hands).


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I walk at 3mph


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Griff said:


> If you come off head first from a 1000cc motorcycle doing 100 mph I'd sooner have a helmet on than not


I'm not sure I see the relevance of this comment.

Surely if you fall off a motorcycla at 100mph the last thing on your mind will be whether the crown on your watch has been damaged because it did, or didn't, have crown guards


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

An analogy

Crown guards offer protection even if there is still a chance of damaging a crown

A crash helmet offers protection even if there is still a chance you can break your neck


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Griff said:


> An analogy
> 
> Crown guards offer protection even if there is still a chance of damaging a crown
> 
> A crash helmet offers protection even if there is still a chance you can break your neck


Fair enough I suppose, but I still think the likelihood of you damaging the crown on your watch is virtually zero, whereas the likelihood of you damaging your head if you fall off a motorbike, at any speed, is significantly higher


----------



## gerrylb (Jan 25, 2007)

Griff's analogy is execellent. The crown is just about the weakest and most vulnerable spot on a watch. Thus, when designing timepieces which one assumes will undergo rugged use, it would make a lot of sense to provide as much protection as possible to the crown: e.g. a crownguard. There's no guarantee it'll keep the crown intact, but it does decrease the chances that you'll break it off or damage the threads in case of a nasty bump. A helmet offers no guarantee that you won't crack your skull falling off a bike, but I wear the damn thing anyway when cycling.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Sorry but that's Fugly - nice movement shame about the case/dial/hands really...

for that price i'd buy a bunch of 007s, get them modded for each day of the week and still have change for some fizzy colas...


----------

